

VIPER = ChibiOS and Python on Arduino - lfcerf
https://hackaday.io/project/6710-a-multithreaded-blinking-theremin-powered-by-viper

======
lfcerf
I think you might be interested.

VIPER (Viper Is Python Embedded in Realtime) is an easy to use development
suite for the high level design of interactive objects ready for the cloud and
the IoT. With VIPER creatives, designers and professionals can develop in
Python for Arduino DUE, ST Nucleo and most of Particle (formerly Spark)
products, and similar boards using paradigms and features typical of PC and
mobile programming.

[http://www.viperize.it/](http://www.viperize.it/)

About the example project linked:

The script is implemented using 4 threads that run in parallel. One thread is
used for acquiring and normalize the analog signals acquired through a
potentiometer and a IR proximity sensor. The other three threads are used to
instantiate a generic blink() function that drives two LEDs at different
frequencies and a generic buzz() function that drives a buzzer at different
frequency e length of the sleep (to create a "beat" effect), calculated on the
basis of the acquired analog signals.

Get the script from github [https://github.com/viper-
dev/projects/tree/master/theremin](https://github.com/viper-
dev/projects/tree/master/theremin)

